# Feel like crap...



## dbrks (13 Nov 2013)

Well, I don't even know why I am posting this. I feel as if I just need to type it out. So sorry in advanced. I have been browsing this forum for a while now.

So, I am 24 years old. I have two kids and a wife. Most of my adult life I have been floating from job to job, not really accomplishing anything. Last year I moved out to Alberta with the family and gave a go at the oil patch. I lasted a year and said enough was enough, It was not the life I wanted for me, or my family. So we moved back to Ontario; currently in Trenton, my home town. Currently I am on EI, and my wife works a full time job. I have been wanting to join the Air Force for years. The only thing stopping me? School. I didn't finish high school. I was terrified to go back to school for so many years. I absolutely suck at math, and for some reason it is my biggest fear. It has stopped me from going back for so many years.

When I got back to Ontario, I booked tutoring classes for the GED exam, with a test at the end of October. I went to the classes, which didn't even really help TBH, and at the end of the month, I wrote my exam. I did not study for the exam, I briefly glanced through the GED study book and that is it. I couldn't really study the math, as it just makes me extremely angry to the point I want to chuck the book across the room. Anyway, since then I have been waiting and waiting for the test results to come back in the mail. Hoping by some miracle I passed the math portion so I can finally apply to the CF.

Well, my results came today. And as soon as I opened the letter, that feeling of failure crept up on me. Let me just say, each portion of the GED test is scored between 200-800. 450 being a pass. I got high 600's and 700's on everything but math. I scored 440. 440!! 10 points shy of passing! Give me a break. I did better than I thought I would, honestly. And I know I should have taken the math more seriously, knowing it was my weak subject. I literally failed by one question. So now I have to find a date to retest the math exam, which will probably put my application on hold for 2 more months. But, at least I only have math to study for and not 4 other subjects all at once. And now, If I actually study the math, I shouldn't have any problems passing considering I didn't study at all for the exam and failed by 10 points.

I was really hoping today was the day I could walk from my mailbox to my computer and send in that application. Oh well, nobodies fault but my own I guess. I just feel really shitty that's all. Anyway, that is the end of my rant, and the beginning stage of my long road to joining the CF.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Nov 2013)

I suck at math.  I entered the CF with only Gr 10 complete many years ago.  I did my GED later in life.  It paid off later when I wanted to change trades and had to write the CFAT again.  I'm in a great trade now and I still suck at math.  

Do what you need to do to be able to apply and best of luck; being weak at math is not a show-stopper.  It is a good feeling to get the better of your own weakness and smack it around some.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Nov 2013)

Some people manage to pretty much join the Canadian Forces by accident, it's annoying.

Other people need to fight tooth and nail to get an interview.

Math is hard, especially when you're not fresh from school.   Put in a little effort take some mentoring or classes or whatever it's called, nail down the basics and take the test. 

Don't concentrate solely on math and fuck off the other subjects- bring all your scores up.

You're obviously supposed to be in the CF, some people are a little slower at realizing the signs than others.

Feeling shitty is a good thing, BE embarrassed that you failed by 10 points. Let it drive you.


----------



## dbrks (13 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys. I passed Science, Social Studies, English; reading and English; writing with scores in the 600's and 700's. I do not need to retake those tests, just the math one. I have been wanting to join for a long time now, something like 5 years. I just never had the balls to go back to school. And now that I finally did it, and failed, it is like a kick in the nuts. I know it is my own fault for not studying. I really should have done it. I was just so stressed out about having to study for 5 subjects and try to somehow keep all of that crap in my head along with everything else at the time.

At least I know now. I almost passed the test without even studying for it. So if I put 100 percent into math and study my ass off I shouldn't really have any problems with it. It is just forcing myself to sit down and try to learn it, and remember it. I can do basic math, long division etc. It is the algebra and fractions that get me mad. You know, that crap nobody ever needs to know?

My wife even says she thinks the CF is what I am meant to do. My parents on the other hand don't agree with it. I will also be the first one in my entire family to join. And I want to continue that on with my son. So that gives me more motivation to join. Ugh, I can't wait lol.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Nov 2013)

As others have said, let your recent stumble energize you. Learn from it and prepare yourself for success. Once you pass the math test, seek out someone who can tutor you in algebra - specifically algebra word problems. Those are some of the types of math questions on the CFAT. Grade 10 level math is the baseline. Being able to separate out the components of the word problem and then do the math is the key to getting through the test with a good result. In addition to pure math, these are the types of questions you will face: Algebra Word Problems

I would recommend not attempting the CFAT until you are comfortable with the math requirements. You only get one rewrite.

A few more links to help you get started:

http://www.algebrahelp.com/lessons/wordproblems/basics/
http://www.themathpage.com/alg/algebra.htm
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/education-languages/math/Basic-Math-Pre-Algebra/Solving-Word-Problems.html


----------



## Okanagan Guy (13 Nov 2013)

Think of this as your pre-BMQ training. You have to study, ask for help in areas where you need it, achieve objectives all while performing other duties like being a father and husband. Take the initiative and just get it done! Trust me when I say that there is a very good chance this will not be the only delay with your application. I'm a father of 1, engaged, sucessful career but I also have some old bad decisions to deal with. My application has taken over a year and I am finally almost to the point where I'll be considered for the Merit List. All things go smoothly I'll be at BMQ in 4-6 months. I know it's frustrating but you're not alone. If this is truly a life long dream then a few more months isn't going to hurt you. So close your internet browser and get back to studying your math!  :nod:


----------



## marinemech (13 Nov 2013)

treat it like the enemy, we ain't bombing this one, its old school hand to hand combat, get in there and take no prisoners.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Nov 2013)

Your story is not all that dissimilar from mine. It sounds as though you have the same relationship with numbers as I do, and I also didn't complete high-school. (Reasons are several, but mainly it came down to not being able to balance living on my own at 17, working full-time and trying to finish school.  It used to be an area that I was deeply ashamed of.) 

I attempted to begin the GED on two occasions and was very overwhelmed by the math portion, having flunked grade 11 math ('general' level at that time) twice. Yup. I then decided to apply to university as a mature student, was accepted; but didn't finish that either. Finally, I eventually completed two college diplomas, but never finished high-school. I am currently enrolled in adult classes to complete my necessary credits to earn my OSSD...so I did it all backwards. 

My application process has been over two years, but things continue to move positively. Don't give up and don't berate yourself or ever feel less than. Do what you feel you have to do and use the methods that work best for you, combined with the advice from others. Everything will work out with the proper motivations and determination. Thanks for sharing, best of luck.


Edit to add: If you're curious, look into ilc.org (independent learning centre) and speak to a guidance counsellor. You might like what their options are depending on how many credits you still need to earn. Their math courses are more varied. 'Just another option in case you were thinking of another route other than re-writing the GED exam.


----------



## marinemech (13 Nov 2013)

is there a particular section of math that you are having issue with, not sure where you reside, but look at the local college to see what they have for a Math class or Academic studies, maybe having access to a instructor and peer tutoring may help fill in on what you need to get over this last hurdle


----------



## Haletown (13 Nov 2013)

Free online resources.

Start at Kahn, scroll down for maths section

http://www.khanacademy.org


----------



## justsomeotherguy (13 Nov 2013)

Good job on all the other subjects. Math is a bugger but its pretty damn useful too. Even fractions and algebra and all that other stuff you never use. Going back after a long break is tough. Get it done though, the best part is after you get that GED or diploma guess what? You're done, you got it. You never have to get it again. I finally got my high school diploma 2 years after I was awarded my college diploma. The feeling of having it and it being DONE was awesome.

-Chorn


----------



## Nudibranch (14 Nov 2013)

Math, esp at the HS level, is repetition. Seriously, that's one of the best ways to get it (vs "studying" it like science). It was my weakest subject too, but you just do the problems over and over and over until it becomes almost automatic. It mostly takes time, and determination to sit there and do the stupid problems.


----------



## dbrks (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks everyone for the positive advice. I can't wait to get this schooling done and over with. ILC is who the GED is through. I'm just having a hard time getting a hold of an actual person so I can find out dates to retest the math exam. I know there is one in December but I really don't want to drive 2 hours to Toronto and be there for 8:45am lol.  

Mainly the stuff I need help with is fractions, algebra etc. it's hard to pin point specifics as the test was very random and had bits of everything. I didn't even know how to do long division until recently. It looked so hard, but when someone showed it to me and I did it a couple times it was very simple.  I am hoping the rest is like that as well.  In school, I don't think I was ever taught properly, or in a way that I understood. 

Like I said before, I now only have one subject to worry about. I'll study my ass off and really take math seriously now. I almost passed it, so if I put my mind to it and do it I should be able to get it done this time around. And it will also help me for the CFAT when that time comes as it should all still be somewhat fresh in my head. I have the ged book, as well as another called all the math you'll ever need to know. So I'm going to start working on it. 

Good luck to all who are in a similar situation. It was nice reading you're stories as well.


----------



## dbrks (14 Nov 2013)

Finally spoke to someone at ILC. Retest date is on January 25th.  I have to drive to Peterborough for it which sucks but it's better then driving to Toronto.  Gives me more than enough time to prepare for it.


----------



## Ice97 (14 Nov 2013)

As long as you have your Gr 10....then you meet the prerequisite.  Apply now and if you are able to....put the caveat that you are in the process of completing your GED.  The application process is long...but might as well start it to get the ball rolling


----------



## dbrks (14 Nov 2013)

I was wondering if it is possible to do that.  The problem is I don't think I have enough credits for "grade 10".  I was always kicked out of school and skipped classes when I was there. I made it to 11th grade, but I always got kicked out of school  in grade 9 and 10.  When I went back  for the third year it all just felt rather pointless.  And I dropped out.  Not finishing school is the biggest mistake I have ever made. I regret it so much. 

I wonder if I can start the application and tell them I'll have my ged in the new year. At least get the ball rolling and then once I get the diploma I can  hand it in.  Maybe I'll give the recruiting venter in Kingston a call.


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2013)

dbrks said:
			
		

> Mainly the stuff I need help with is fractions, algebra etc. it's hard to pin point specifics as the test was very random and had bits of everything. I didn't even know how to do long division until recently. It looked so hard, but when someone showed it to me and I did it a couple times it was very simple.  I am hoping the rest is like that as well.  In school, I don't think I was ever taught properly, or in a way that I understood.
> 
> Like I said before, I now only have one subject to worry about. I'll study my ass off and really take math seriously now. I almost passed it, so if I put my mind to it and do it I should be able to get it done this time around. And it will also help me for the CFAT when that time comes as it should all still be somewhat fresh in my head. I have the ged book, as well as another called all the math you'll ever need to know. So I'm going to start working on it.



You may find this discussion of Math helpful.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109763.0.html


----------



## dbrks (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks guy for the links. I'll have a look at them when I don't have two screaming kids running around lol.
I called the recruiting center. The PO I was talking to said that I need to have proof of education while I apply otherwise they will close the file. So looks like I have to wait until January to retest then send in my application.

Also, would having two references that are currently in the military be beneficial to me? One is a Cpl, and the other is I believe a Sergeant. He may even be higher then that now, I think he was recently promoted and a part of JTF2 or something like that.


----------

